
Drone horror stories involve new pilots; how can the community fix that? - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/10/the-future-of-drones-may-be-n00b-dependent/
======
BmoreDaniel
Education of beginner pilots is definitely important, but I think the author
makes a mistake in dismissing the potential of new safety software (e.g.
prevent drones from flying in dangerous places), especially if it is formally
verified (e.g. veridrone.ucsd.edu).

------
enigmabomb
We're working on solving this at [http://kittyhawk.io](http://kittyhawk.io) by
creating a culture of safety. I'm also working on some interesting educational
materials.

